# Nothing to see here



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

Well, I hadn't really planned on making a build thread, but I guess boredom won out.







It's just another mkIV build... nothing we all haven't seen thousands of times already. Reading through other builds in the FAQ really helped me out though, so I figured I'd add to the cause.








What I've ordered/received:
5 gallon 8 port tank
Dual Viair compressors w/ 110/145 pressure switch
SMC water trap
50ft 1/4" air line
(8) SMC valves
SMC dump flow controls
EAI 7 switch box
Dakota digi gauge
Misc. fittings
Yet to order:
Bagyard fronts 
Firestone rears
Should be ordering the firestones tomorrow.
Stuff.


Readying the switch box cable.


My initial plan was to put the switch box in the center armrest, but the cable was too thick and I couldn't get the side peice to fit back on right (even after taking a dremel to it). Now I'm just gonna drill through the center console like everyone else.









Plan for the gauge. If anyone has pics/info of mounting it here, please share. 

Made a quick template for the wood in the spare tire well. Soon I'll stop being lazy and get wood. 

And the car.


Gotta thank [email protected], santi, ryanmiller, capt. obvious, kevin, and rat4life. I'm sure there will be more questions guys, so stay tuned.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by hellaSmoked at 2:04 AM 6-11-2009_


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

very nice sir


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

that gauge hasnt been mounted there b4 ona mk4. The gauge i had was made by FBI, which is a different size... 
You're gonna have to do a bit of trimming to make it fit. I'd say put the gauge inside the ashtray, or try and put it inside the arm rest.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_that gauge hasnt been mounted there b4 ona mk4. The gauge i had was made by FBI, which is a different size... 
You're gonna have to do a bit of trimming to make it fit. I'd say put the gauge inside the ashtray, or try and put it inside the arm rest. 

Yeah I know that one was the FBI gauge. Making a pod for the ashtray doesn't really seem like the easiest thing though.








I think I might just go analog.










_Modified by hellaSmoked at 2:17 PM 6-11-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
Yeah I know that one was the FBI gauge. Making a pod for the ashtray doesn't really seem like the easiest thing though.








I think I might just go analog.









Thats jsut as much of a pain if not more, you'll have to run line, and you still need a tank gauge, it'll take even mroe space. 
Get a Golf Driver side vent, the way that closes the vent will work better for what you want to do with the gauge.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Thats jsut as much of a pain if not more, you'll have to run line, and you still need a tank gauge, it'll take even mroe space. 
Get a Golf Driver side vent, the way that closes the vent will work better for what you want to do with the gauge. 

The ashtray pod from openroad is really tempting me though... would make everything so easy. Why would the Golf piece be easier? Wouldn't the slot for the vent be the same size?


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

Got some more stuff today. The gauge is for sale: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2















_Modified by hellaSmoked at 1:30 AM 6-12-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

lookin good! it would be no problem to make you a gauge pod. running the lines is easy and ill be sure to help you out in anyway i can.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

should be sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what are the wheels?


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_lookin good! it would be no problem to make you a gauge pod. running the lines is easy and ill be sure to help you out in anyway i can. 

I appreciate it man. Yeah, running 1/8" line shouldn't be too tough... pretty much like running wire. Analog is just going to be so much simpler, especially with your pod. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_should be sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what are the wheels?

Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Wheels are Desmond Wisesports 18x8/9 final et 23 f/r. Planning to widen them eventually, but that won't happen for a while. 



_Modified by hellaSmoked at 1:32 AM 6-12-2009_


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

I finally did some work beyond walking to the end of the driveway to get packages.








Mounted the tank.

Started and finished the valves.

Fittings for the WT and PS.

The plan is to finish all the management/wiring and have the rears up and running by the end of the week. I haven't even ordered the bagyards though.












_Modified by hellaSmoked at 1:33 AM 6-16-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

OP, few things.. 
That tank looks out of place if its just mounted in the middle of the trunk, u just lost all space, I'm sure u cna fit inside the spare tire well w/ compressors, and valves all in there as well.. 
Also if you already have all your bag stuff, and you're jsut missing the bags, why not just get Bags 2 go over the coils other than waiting for a couple of months for BYs, get those first, and upgrade to BY's later if u think its necessary....


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_OP, few things.. 
That tank looks out of place if its just mounted in the middle of the trunk, u just lost all space, I'm sure u cna fit inside the spare tire well w/ compressors, and valves all in there as well.. 
Also if you already have all your bag stuff, and you're jsut missing the bags, why not just get Bags 2 go over the coils other than waiting for a couple of months for BYs, get those first, and upgrade to BY's later if u think its necessary.... 

I appreciate the input Santi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I never really have much in the trunk and I don't mind how it looks, so I'll stick with it for now. The spare tire well is pretty crowded and I don't feel like cutting a hole for the top of the tank or making a false floor.
I'm sure I could get pretty low with bags over coils (H&Rs w/o helpers), but I really just wanna do it right the first time without messing around. Just for the hell of it though, do you have any pics of bags over H&Rs? Wasn't kracked-gti running them at one point?



_Modified by hellaSmoked at 1:52 AM 6-16-2009_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
I'm sure I could get pretty low with bags over coils (H&Rs w/o helpers), but I really just wanna do it right the first time without messing around. Just for the hell of it though, do you have any pics of bags over H&Rs? Wasn't kracked-gti running them at one point?

Pretty sure leah was still running bag over h&rs at h2o last year.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Thanks trav. Would you happen to know if the struts were bottomed out?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

not idea man, try hitting up Ian he would be able to give you any info you need on that set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Yeah, I actually just did some searching and saw that Ian mentioned that the strut piston bottoms out pretty fast, so I think I just ruled this out as fast as I considered it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_Yeah, I actually just did some searching and saw that Ian mentioned that the strut piston bottoms out pretty fast, so I think I just ruled this out as fast as I considered it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

actually if you undo the nut on the bottom of the h&r strut you can take it apart and remove the bumpstop on 5min. i ran bags over my h&rs for 6 months and was only 1/4 higher than with my bagyards. so for the time being bags over h&r is not a bad thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

^^ Good to know dude. I don't really wanna drop cash on bags for the H&Rs and then have to worry about reselling them to fund bagyards though. I'm just going with the bagyards straight away (ordered them today btw).








Also got the firestones.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_aw damn should have just bought the bagyards rear contitech setup









I thought about it, but firestones are cheaper and they really only give people problems if they aren't installed correctly.
Update: Got all the wiring today. Now I all I need is a board to put in the spare tire well and I can start wiring and mounting things. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
I thought about it, but firestones are cheaper and they really only give people problems if they aren't installed correctly.


you'll enjoy them, i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif mine yr + strong


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
you'll enjoy them, i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif mine yr + strong









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
let's trade gaugessssss.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

i broke an axle so i just went ahead and replaced both... $$$ is tight







might be getting some soon though. I'll let you know


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_i broke an axle so i just went ahead and replaced both... $$$ is tight







might be getting some soon though. I'll let you know 

yeah, I saw you mention the axles in your thread... figured that's what it was. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

Did some stuff today...
Mounted everything to the board and ran the wires from the valves to the switchbox. I also got some "12awg"







wire to run from the relays to the distribution block because I feel safer with that than with the 16awg that I was initially planning to use. I'm pretty sure the wire I got isn't 12awg though... doesn't look any thicker than the 16awg.







I even double checked with the guy who sold it to me b/c I thought it looked thin. Guess I'll be making another trip to the stereo shop. I did successfully get some 60A fuses to replace the 40A ones I was going to use in the dist. block. 


"12awg" on the left, 16awg on the right 





_Modified by hellaSmoked at 7:11 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_Thanks trav. Would you happen to know if the struts were bottomed out?

I know its kind of late, but I have some more info for the H&R set up. Her's were virgin coils, if you unbolt the bottom of the strut and take the insert out you can cut the bump stop and get the car a good bit lower, thats what bottoms out. Also her car was still un-notched at the time. The struts with cut bump stops are good enough to get the car on the ground, what holds you up is the UV aero bags. They dont collapse a whole lot, and depending on your front wheels widths and offsets will depend on how far down you can move the bag. Even if the bag was threaded all the way down the bag would bottom out before the struts do. 
That is the exact reason i am selling my air ride. I dont have money for bagyards, and with my front wheels (9.5 et26) the UV aero bags cant be threaded down enough on the strut, so they bottom out and my car only got down to 22.5" even with J13 upper strut bushings. If I had the cash I would have kept it all and just done BY's from the beginning. Having had personal experience with them on Leah's car and the UV aero bags i can say they are worth the money on so many different levels. Yeah you can't adjust the bag height....but the beauty of them is you dont need to. They are so worth it.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

update looks good mayne.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_
I know its kind of late, but I have some more info for the H&R set up. Her's were virgin coils, if you unbolt the bottom of the strut and take the insert out you can cut the bump stop and get the car a good bit lower, thats what bottoms out. Also her car was still un-notched at the time. The struts with cut bump stops are good enough to get the car on the ground, what holds you up is the UV aero bags. They dont collapse a whole lot, and depending on your front wheels widths and offsets will depend on how far down you can move the bag. Even if the bag was threaded all the way down the bag would bottom out before the struts do. 
That is the exact reason i am selling my air ride. I dont have money for bagyards, and with my front wheels (9.5 et26) the UV aero bags cant be threaded down enough on the strut, so they bottom out and my car only got down to 22.5" even with J13 upper strut bushings. If I had the cash I would have kept it all and just done BY's from the beginning. Having had personal experience with them on Leah's car and the UV aero bags i can say they are worth the money on so many different levels. Yeah you can't adjust the bag height....but the beauty of them is you dont need to. They are so worth it.

I appreciate that man, swoops had actually mentioned the same thing. The BYs will just make it all so much easier though... just bolt 'em up and air 'em down... no modifying the struts/worrying about clearance/etc. I doubt I would've have any trouble spinning the UVair bags down all the way, but this still doesn't make me regret buying the BYs. I'd really like to keep my stock bushings as well because I haven't heard the best things about even the J-13s. I'm glad I still don't regret going with the bagyards even after this info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_update looks good mayne.

thanks man. We'll get your wiring figured out.












_Modified by hellaSmoked at 8:39 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
I appreciate that man, swoops had actually mentioned the same thing. The BYs will just make it all so much easier though... just bolt 'em up and air 'em down... no modifying the struts/worrying about clearance/etc. I doubt I would've have any trouble spinning the UVair bags down all the way, but this still doesn't make me regret buying the BYs. I'd really like to keep my stock bushings as well because I haven't heard the best things about even the J-13s. I'm glad I still don't regret going with the bagyards even after this info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








thanks man. We'll get your wiring figured out.








_Modified by hellaSmoked at 8:39 PM 6-22-2009_


Def understand that. I havnt had any problems with the J13 bushings. You do have to find something to build up between the stock bearing and the bushing, but i just took the stock upper strut nut that is used to bolt the standard bushing down and flipped it upside down, it works perfectly and got leahs subframe on the ground.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_

Def understand that. I havnt had any problems with the J13 bushings. You do have to find something to build up between the stock bearing and the bushing, but i just took the stock upper strut nut that is used to bolt the standard bushing down and flipped it upside down, it works perfectly and got leahs subframe on the ground.









Nice, I'll remember that if I decide to use the J-13s. What else did you guys do to her car? Did you have to notch for tie rods and bend/cut subframe/control arms with the 17s?


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

So the more I started thinking about the tank mounted in the center of the trunk, the more it started to bother me. I think I'm gonna mount the tank over in the front left corner of the trunk. You guys think it would be okay to run air line (1/4") between the trunk liner and the floor beneath (see pic... the tank ports I'm using are along the left side of the car)? The air line wouldn't get crushed or kinked or anything would it? The liner doesn't sit quite flat because the compressor heads stick up just a bit, so there's a little bit of space between the liner and the floor.





_Modified by hellaSmoked at 10:26 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

Where are you going to mount your trap(s)?


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_Where are you going to mount your trap(s)?

I'm routing both comps into a single trap, which will be mounted on one of the 4 ports on the back of tank (not visible in above pic).



_Modified by hellaSmoked at 10:31 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
I'm routing both comps into a single trap, which will be mounted on one of the 4 ports on the back of tank (not visible in above pic).

Right on. Can't wait to see this thing finished. Have any kind of ETA on it?
Thanks again for all the wiring help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Good choice on moving the tank. I really didn't like it in the center, but either way good luck.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_
Right on. Can't wait to see this thing finished. Have any kind of ETA on it?
Thanks again for all the wiring help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My plan was to have the rear done by yesterday, which didn't happen because I'm still missing some fittings and an airline cutter from suicidedoors. The bagyards probably won't be here until the middle of July, so it's gonna be a little while.







When you think yours will be up and running?
No problem dude. I hadn't even thought about the gauges until you asked me, so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_Good choice on moving the tank. I really didn't like it in the center, but either way good luck.









Yeah, I wish I hadn't already drilled into the trunk liner, but nothing a junk yard raid can't fix.












_Modified by hellaSmoked at 11:03 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
My plan was to have the rear done by yesterday, which didn't happen because I'm still missing some fittings and an airline cutter from suicidedoors. The bagyards probably won't be here until the middle of July, so it's gonna be a little while.







When you think yours will be up and running?
No problem dude. I hadn't even thought about the gauges until you asked me, so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Ah, that sucks. I didn't know you were still waiting on the BY's. Well, I'm finishing up paying off the wheels I just bought and then finishing up my air. Probably be a month or so.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_
Ah, that sucks. I didn't know you were still waiting on the BY's. Well, I'm finishing up paying off the wheels I just bought and then finishing up my air. Probably be a month or so.

Yeah, hopefully it'll be worth the wait (and the cost).








oooh nice, are the wheels a secret?


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
Nice, I'll remember that if I decide to use the J-13s. What else did you guys do to her car? Did you have to notch for tie rods and bend/cut subframe/control arms with the 17s?


Naw, she is running 215/40's though. 
We are going to run H2 Sport spindles once we get tires for the 18's though.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_

Naw, she is running 215/40's though. 
We are going to run H2 Sport spindles once we get tires for the 18's though.


Yeah, that's what I figured. Have you unveiled the 18s?


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
Yeah, that's what I figured. Have you unveiled the 18s?

Waterfest


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
Yeah, hopefully it'll be worth the wait (and the cost).








oooh nice, are the wheels a secret?









From reading about BY's and peoples' write ups about them, they seem to be worth both the wait and the money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And yes, wheels will remain on the DL until all of this is finished


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_
From reading about BY's and peoples' write ups about them, they seem to be worth both the wait and the money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And yes, wheels will remain on the DL until all of this is finished










They are definatly worth the wait and money! I just wish i had the balls to charge a set to my credit card when they had the group buy.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_

They are definatly worth the wait and money! I just wish i had the balls to charge a set to my credit card when they had the group buy.









Yeah me too.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_
Waterfest









Lookin' forward to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Wish I could be there.









_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_
From reading about BY's and peoples' write ups about them, they seem to be worth both the wait and the money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And yes, wheels will remain on the DL until all of this is finished









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_

They are definatly worth the wait and money! I just wish i had the balls to charge a set to my credit card when they had the group buy.









I wish I had been planning to do bags then.







It was $800 for the fronts with the GB right?


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
Lookin' forward to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Wish I could be there.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wish I had been planning to do bags then.







It was $800 for the fronts with the GB right?
















$750....such a killer deal.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_
$750....such a killer deal. 

Let's make them do it again.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_
$750....such a killer deal. 

dear lord that's insane. it better not happen again... unless I can cancel my current order.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
dear lord that's insane. it better not happen again... unless I can cancel my current order.

















I would so be in if they did that again.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_
Let's make them do it again.


...peer pressure


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
...peer pressure









DO IT!


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
...peer pressure









Don't toy with me!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_
Let's make them do it again.

They cant, there arent enough MK4's NOT on air now


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
They cant, there arent enough MK4's NOT on air now


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

justin is sooo right^
andrew would make the call on that noise. i was just messin with ya. i digress


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
They cant, there arent enough MK4's NOT on air now
















But still enough w/o bagyards.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_
But still enough w/o bagyards.









get out of this forum quitter


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
They cant, there arent enough MK4's NOT on air now


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (v2.)*

Just because this page needs a pic...


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

i lurv dem rimz.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_i lurv dem rimz.

awww, thanks.







I'm sure I'll <3 yours too.
I got some wiring done today. Still need to run the main 4awg power wire and the accessory wire from the pressure switch, but I'm waiting until I get my gauges before I do that so I can just run them along with the gauge lines. 
Rat's nest that probably won't get cleaned up for a while (if at all).


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_
$750....such a killer deal. 

Wow that's so doable!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_
Let's make them do it again.


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_







I would so be in if they did that again.









x2

_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
They cant, there arent enough MK4's NOT on air now
















Was the GB MK4 only?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aloha-boy* »_Was the GB MK4 only? 

no but it was mostly mk4 owners that got in on it. 
from what I remember andrew said you wont see prices for them that low ever again.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

the group buy was any vw/audi. the prices were rock bottom and sadly, we'll never see those prices again. why you might ask? because bilstein will no longer do quantity discounts. i've been trying to start another group buy for a couple of months and bagyard fully supports the group buy idea but bilstein will not lower their prices. leave it to the germans to **** things up!


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I'm going out of town for a week so I wanted to get in one more quick update (not really much to report though).








Got the tank ready... except for the hex plugs, tank gauge, and drain.
















I still haven't received the airline cutter and some fittings from suicidedoors, which I ordered over 2 weeks ago.







If they aren't here when I get back I'm buying them somewhere else. Then I'll do the rears. 
EDIT - Just checked my email and all the backordered stuff from suicidedoors has shipped, so I *should* have everything I need (except the BYs) when I get back next Saturday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bye guys.








P.S. - Someone buy my damn dakota digital.




















_Modified by hellaSmoked at 11:06 PM 6-26-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Your struts should ship out this week!


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I cut the airlines that will come off the tank. I also got my openroad gauge pod. If only I had some gauges...







I have some misc. fittings and wiring stuff hopefully coming this week. Then I'll just need some analog gauges... hoping to have the dakota sold/traded by the end of this week if the deal holds up.
Good to know the BYs have shipped Andrew! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















I know this a worthless update, but I've kind of hit a stand still until I sell my digi gauge and get the analogs.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

Tools are strewn all over the floor. Been working on the car all day. Rears go up and down. Thank you God.







Crappy pics later.




_Modified by hellaSmoked at 11:23 AM 7-12-2009_


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

Rears in. Fixing up some leaks now.
Need some more stretch/milling off rear wheels eventually, but I'm very happy for now.
























Tank and compressor setup thanks to a buddy. Don't mind the holes in the carpet, getting everything buttoned up soon.
















and just for fun.








Front will be done whenever I get the BYs.


----------



## 01GTiVRSICK (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

Coming along nice bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (01GTiVRSICK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01GTiVRSICK* »_Coming along nice bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks dude. The BYs should be in by the end of next week.








Some pics to start pg 3



























_Modified by hellaSmoked at 1:03 AM 7-22-2009_


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

Well, my 6 weeks are up. Still no bagyards. Should be here first thing next week I guess.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

get smaller adapters for the rear, or more stretch and it will sit perfect


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_get smaller adapters for the rear, or more stretch and it will sit perfect

Yeah I know trav. The thing is I want to get bigger lips eventually so I'm not sure what's gonna happen yet. Probably end up with 18x9.5 et22 215/40 (currently 18x9 et23 225/40). That won't happen for a while though.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
Yeah I know trav. The thing is I want to get bigger lips eventually so I'm not sure what's gonna happen yet. Probably end up with 18x9.5 et22 215/40 (currently 18x9 et23 225/40). That won't happen for a while though.


going .5'' bigger lip and 5mm smaller adapter Im guessing by those numbers? I would say you could get the adapters and new tires now, and then do the lips over winter.. just food for thought


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
going .5'' bigger lip and 5mm smaller adapter Im guessing by those numbers? I would say you could get the adapters and new tires now, and then do the lips over winter.. just food for thought









Yeah, that's the plan. We'll see, but my tires still have tons of life and I don't really have money for another pair of adapters.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

7 weeks... still no bagyards.







Monday should be the magic day.
Anyway, here's a pic.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_they should be there tomorrow dude.
sorry for the one day delay, they're paving my street and i couldn't leave. 

Oh nice.







I'm never sure about UPS and Saturday.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

ohhh gotcha andrew. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've never had a problem with usps, but I'll be sure to inspect 'em.


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

car is nice


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta PWR)*

These will be going on later tonight!! 








To go with this weak rear stance.







Need moAr stretch.


----------



## 01GTiVRSICK (May 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

Nice, get to work man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

so are they on yet?


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Finally!







Would've been on sooner, but I went out to eat with some buddies. Then we loitered for awhile.















Sorry about the pics. All I can do before work. I know they're pretty damn useless.
Stance is far from final. I'm pleased with how it sits for the first air-out though.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re:*

Slightly less crappy pics. I need to extend the front lines... not enough slack when it's all the way down.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Re: (hellaSmoked)*

looks good! dont get smaller tires in the back till you get the front down more


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_looks good! dont get smaller tires in the back till you get the front down more









oh yeah, most definitely. I despise reverse rake. I actually really dig the raked stance I've got now. I'm gonna be widening these wheels eventually, so it'll all be changing.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

your garage is sick man


----------



## 01GTiVRSICK (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (hellaSmoked)*

Your car just keeps getting better man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_your garage is sick man

haha, that's my parent's house. I <3 the garage. Freshly cleaned too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *01GTiVRSICK* »_Your car just keeps getting better man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I appreciate that dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

Useless update for some semi-decent pics.


----------



## 01GTiVRSICK (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

I like the second shot. Looks great man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








sent im


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_very nice sir

x2


----------

